# On a scale of 1-10, how far are you from reaching your dream?



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

1-haven't started
2-today is the first day
3-I've started but have too many breaks
4-I've started watching my role models
5-I'm struggling a lot
6-I am following a plan
7-I am trying new things
8-my passion wakes me up not my alarm 
9-I take lots of risks
10-I have no fear because I know I will succeed


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow. I'm at 10 but also 3, LOL.


----------



## vanessauk (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm at an 8 right about now. I am super excited to be going for my dream job, but on the other hand, I am 5 because I am really scared of the interview. I have my first therapy session on Tuesday, so I hope he is as good as his gift of the gab.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm at an 8 lol literally. I woke up at 5am today and thought, OH MY GOSH! THAT'S A GREAT IDEA FOR A YOUTUBE VIDEO!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Wow. I'm at 10 but also 3, LOL.


Haha, I was gonna say that the way this scale is laid out may not be entiely congruent with the different variations with how people here are doing.

Based off that scale, there are times where I go from 3 to 10 to 5 to 7 to 1 to 2 to 6.

Although if I had to guess what I am using a blank 1-10 scale, I'd say I'm overall about a 3.5.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 Probably


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Haha, I was gonna say that the way this scale is laid out may not be entiely congruent with the different variations with how people here are doing.
> 
> Based off that scales, there are times where I go from 3 to 10 to 5 to 7 to 1 to 2 to 6.
> 
> Although if I had to guess what I am using a blank 1-10 scale, I'd say I'm overall about a 3.5.


this^^

the scale in the literal sense is too rocky, and little off (for me, anyways)
however, overall, perhaps a 3, & 5. lolls


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

1


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been at 8 for awhile and am now pretty much living it, career wise. Sadly the rest of my life is no-existent.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

3-5


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3 with a smidgen of 7 for extra flavour.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Education/career wise, I guess I'm around 6 with a bit of 5 and 3. I'm getting my degree steadily, but I'm not really doing enough on the side (internships, group participation, sucking up to professors for eventual letters or recommendation) to ensure future success.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

At my school we were told not to have ‘dreams’. So 10 because I never had one in the first place.


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

5-I'm struggling a lot, but also ten because I know I can make it happen! In reality, it's far away, but I'll get there somehow


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I have achieved some of my dreams but not others. It's always hard, a battle every day.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

6


----------



## idleheaded (Dec 14, 2014)

A solid 2. Just started exercising today.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

between a 7 and 8.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe a 5.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

3


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Lately I'm an 8.


----------



## FujiApple (Dec 26, 2014)

I would say I'm around 5-6, and it's about not letting my anxiety get the best of me and blow out matters out of proportions.

I did badly on a paper (worth 40% of my entire mark) and I just started feeling inundated with thoughts of: I'm going to be kicked out of college, I'm never going to amount to anything, it's too late to flip flip again with career choices...

It took me some days but eventually I talked myself through it:

Everyone fails at least one unit in college. The college won't kick you out for that. I'm weak in some areas... but growing strong in other areas for my eventual career. 

I can improve in the areas I'm weak at. I just have to apply myself and get creative. And then actually 'do it', by breaking down my plan/tasks and keep going.

I feel lost a lot of the time... but lost on a road I recognize now, for that makes sense?


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

2. I've made the first step of identifying my problem over the years. My number is so low because I haven't done nearly enough social attempts to get to a better place socially. I have done many cold approaches so that is a start. 

I do think I have years before I can get up to a 10. Heck, it could be 20 years possibly.

We are talking years of attempting to make friends. Lots of those ahead of me.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

0


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

-bagijilions


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

0


----------



## Marv1991 (Dec 16, 2014)

3

I'm struggling to get motivated at the moment.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*5*

I have solid plans, but I am not solid enough for a 6.

I struggle with being disciplined and finding the hope and optimism necessary to move on consistently.

Being alone most of the time tramples on my willingness to go on. No one to support me or encourage me.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i have a few dreams, but at the moment its 1 and 5 if i think of my dreams seperately


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

1. :/


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm at 8-9, I push myself everyday, I think I will get there one day, but it hasn't been easy.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

8. I got a solid plan in mind and am working towards it.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

anywhere from 5-7, depending on the day. overall i'm getting there, just slowly.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

5 Just want to get my degree out of the way and just travel! 4 years to go yet


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Genuinely, I'd have to say like a 2. There's so much I see to be as my dream: religion, personal improvement, love, and career need some heavy duty fixing. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

5


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

3


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Having just quit my apprenticeship and currently unemployed I'd say about a 1


----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

I like the idea OP 
I'm somewhere between 6 and 7 and smiling today


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

-3
*sigh*
I feel like I've been developing a fear of doing anything that isn't a distraction. 
I'm going to take that as a step backwards.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

1


----------



## eccetra (Jan 28, 2015)

6


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

No clue. Every time I think I'm getting there I see someone doing phenomenal things way beyond what I've yet to accomplish (and they're usually younger or not much older than me) and I end up feeling 1 on the scale. I'm feeling something between a 2 and a 4 today.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

2


----------



## Anti89 (Jan 10, 2015)

3 - i cant focus on what i need to get done... bleh. Im doing really bad reaching my goals right now.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

1


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

3


----------



## Kronozs (Jan 29, 2015)

1


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

6 I follow a plan, but this enabled me to 9 take more risks.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

5, struggling a lot :S


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

6, its in the works


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

0


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

7- trying new things


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

negative infinity


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

7 

This year is going to be the one of a lot of change for me it seems. I've been doing **** I never expected without really even thinking too far into it. I'm excited.


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

It could be either 1 or 9, I made everything I could and was possible to change my life and secure it also. But the outcome does not depend on me anymore. It's in the hands of others, it's in the hands of my country's economy and society. That's the most unfair part.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

3-I've started but have too many breaks


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

3 4 and 5


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

My dream is to have a beautiful and rich wife. I'm at 1 right now.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm going to ignore your number system and use percent because it makes more since.

For my first dream (joining the military).I'm 60% of the way there.

My second dream.(having friends) 85%

Third (wife) 43%


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Surprisingly 10, but there are some painful tourniquets along the way, unfortunately.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

6


----------

